

Researcher Makes a Career Developing Cocaine Vaccine - antigua
http://singularityhub.com/2011/07/24/researcher-makes-a-career-developing-cocaine-vaccine-but-pharmaceutical-companies-won’t-produce-it/

======
JoachimSchipper
Summary: bind deactivated cholera proteins to cocaine in the blood. The
resulting particle is too large to pass the blood-brain barrier and will be
"eaten" by the immune system. Thus, cocaine doesn't do anything for people
with these proteins in their bloodstream.

This is currently in phase II trial, with good results. The only issue is that
some addicts react by taking huge amounts of coke in an attempt to overwhelm
the proteins... so finding a big company to produce it and take it into phase
III trials is proving difficult.

